# OCCS Fita 1 Tournament Jan 2nd 2011



## OCCS-RJ (Mar 8, 2010)

The Ontario Centre for Classical sport will be hosting a fita-1 18m tournament on January 2, 2011. Scheduled start time is 10am. Please visit the OAA website for registration.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_tournamentregistration&task=register&Itemid=217


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can we register in advance in person?


----------



## OCCS-RJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Stash said:


> Can we register in advance in person?


Yes you can


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OK people, let's get some registrations in. 

This is a great new club with excellent facilities.


----------



## marc33 (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking forward to it. 

For anyone who hasn't been, OCCS is a great facility and great people running it.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Gilles, Katie and I plan on attending...

Lets support a new place... growing archery is everyone's responsibility.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

love to but still cant shoot:angry:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Who thought a cat bite would do that to a person. Are you going on 2 weeks of no use of your finger now?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

What time does the shoot start?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Read the first post...


Duh.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Who thought a cat bite would do that to a person. Are you going on 2 weeks of no use of your finger now?


yes and it sucketh large


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Is pre-registration manditory?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

On the OAA website it says its manditory.You can registor there.


----------



## OCCS-RJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks to all that attended*

Thanks to everyone who attended the Tournament. As I stated at the tournament any and all reasonable feedback is welcome and appreciated. Please visit our website for the results. www.classicalsport.com (results posting will be going up soon).


----------

